# Urgent! comment réparer imac avant Noël!



## lili-cardamome (10 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
Aujourd'hui je suis très triste car j'ai reçu un imac g3 transparent gris que j'avais commandé sur ebay, mais il est arrivé tout cassé.
La coque est défoncée sur le côté, l'écran un peu en renfoncement. Il marche très bien mais ne ressemble plus à rien. Le truc c'est que je l'avais acheté pour initier ma  soeur au joies des macs pour Noël. Je suis vraiment dégoutée!
Alors bien sûr, j'ai fait le nécessaire sur ebay pour recontacter mon vendeur, voir si on peut s'arranger car son envoi était tout pourri. L'ordi était sûrement impeccable à l'origine (aucune autre rayure, écran stable, souris et clavier d'origine!
En fait, je voudrais de l'aide pour retrouver une coque en urgence et réparer ce petit malheureux.
Je suis très bricoleuse donc ça ne me fait pas peur. Et puis j'ai trouvé un tuto qui explique comment le démonter sans s'électrocuter.
J'habite à Lyon. Je peux bouger en voiture (pas trop loin) pour récupérer les pièces. Je peux évidemment racheter les pièces si les prix sont mesurés.
Je vous en prie, si vous connaissez des potes qui bidouillent des machines à pomme et qui pourraient avoir des plans pour trouver une coque, dites le moi!!!
Je précise que c'est un modèle avec "mange disque", et que c'est surtout la coque du dessous et celle qui entoure à l'intérieur l'écran qui sont mortes.

Mille mercis à tous ceux qui m'aideront!
Des bisous aussi,

lili


----------



## boninmi (10 Décembre 2008)

Sur Lyon peut-être pourrais-tu trouver de l'aide à cette adresse.


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2008)

Dommage que j'ai pas gardé la coque de l'iMac DV de mon père ... mais ça m'encombrait 

Il y a pas mal d'iMac DV qui ont fini par tomber en rade, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.

D'ailleurs celui que j'ai donné à une école a du lâcher et j'en cherche un autre (don).  

Je ne crois pas que c'était un modèle Firewire mais il me semble que c'est un translucide vert. Je redemanderais à mon ami Onra puisque c'est son épouse qui est l'institutrice en question.


----------



## lili-cardamome (10 Décembre 2008)

Ce serait génial que l'on trouve une solution aussi vite!
C''est vrai que j'ai oublié de préciser que n'importe qu'elle couleur ferait l'affaire, tant que la coque arrive à temps pour que l'ordi soit sous le sapin!
Une coque verte se serait super avec les décors de Noël!
Je viens de regarder le site des gones du mac: Incroyable. J'ai de la chance qu'une communauté mac existe à Lyon.  Je vais les contacter pour en savoir plus.

J'ai commencé la journée bien déprimée mais là, je sens que ça va pouvoir s'arranger.

La discussion reste ouverte, toute proposition me ravira.


----------



## dadoo113 (11 Décembre 2008)

regarde peut etre chez www.[B]bricomac[/B].com ?!


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

dadoo113 a dit:


> regarde peut etre chez www.[B]bricomac[/B].com ?!



Intéressant comme site. J'ai déjà commandé pas mal de pièces aux US, ça me fera un site de plus pour choisir


----------



## lili-cardamome (11 Décembre 2008)

J'ai regardé mais il n'ont pas ce type de coque.

Personne d'autre n'a une idée ?! Allez, on va bien trouvé un vieil imac à désosser! 

En tout cas merci à vous!


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

J'ai demandé à Onra, et son iMac est ressuscité ! Alléluia !!! 

Désolé pour toi du coup


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2008)

Appport rabat joie
désolé mais personne n'a relevé  un detail qui me chiffonne

*l'état du mac* et le pourquoi du comment c''est arrivé

2 possibilités

-endommagé par le transport
( il y a des assurances qui couvrent ca)


- une malveillance volontaire du vendeur


dans l'un ou l'autre cas  , perso , j'agirai assez vite SANS  faire de reparation

voire annuler l'achat pour ensuite trouver une machine en *bon* état

car ici , en plus , rien n'indique  que ce G3  marche ou marchera apres bricolage

( j'aurai tendance à dire non , ou mal..)


----------



## lili-cardamome (11 Décembre 2008)

Alors, zut pour moi et tant mieux pour Onra.

Je ne vais pas renvoyer l'ordi en question à mon vendeur car il m'a proposé de me rembourser intégralement tout en me laissant l'ordi! C'est vraiment très sympa de sa part. En même temps, il aurait pu mieux l'emballer. Bref, les sous me sont déjà revenus, on s'est arrangé, tout va bien.

L'imac marche très bien, c'est juste qu'il ne ressemble plus à rien! le plastique est fendu partout, mais ça n'empêche en rien son fonctionnement. En plus c'est un bon modèle , pas mal boosté.

J'ajoute que comme c'est un cadeau de Noël, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps, et je ne pense pas retrouver un autre imac complet à ce prix!

Allez, je cherche toujours! Parlez-en pour moi aux copains, je vous en prie!!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2008)

Il est exceptionnel ton vendeur !
chapeau , t'as eu de la chance

Vu que tu sembles avoir une certaine " chance "tu peux aussi fouiner dans le fil  100%dédié aux dons de macs
il y a peut etre des pieces offertes


----------



## lili-cardamome (13 Décembre 2008)

VICTOIRE!!!!!  

Ce matin j'ai appelé Actitec, 3 rue de la part-dieu, et oh victoire, un homme me dit "oh, on doit bien avoir ça, une coque, si j'en trouve une je vous la donne!"
Je suis passée, et bingo! Le monsieur est descendu dans ses stocks puis est remonté avec un bon vieil imac violet, tout poussiéreux. Et c'est cadeau!
Je recommande très chaleureusement cette boutique, ils ont vraiment été très sympa.

Après j'y ai passé pas mal de temps ce soir, mais j'ai réussi. Il est comme neuf! il fonctionne parfaitement, et en plus maintenant, il a une super couleur. Le démontage est compliqué mais ça se fait. En fait pour entièrement changer la coque c'est plus compliqué, car il y a une partie grise autour de l'écran dont les vis sont très planquées et serrées. Mais bon, c'est faisable.


Voilà, donc une belle histoire de noël qui se finit bien. Ma soeur pourra avoir son cadeau et découvrir les joies d' internet sur mac, j'ai pu faire une chouette opération de recyclage, et j'ai rencontré un gentil monsieur rue de la Part-Dieu.

Merci à tous! merci de votre disponibilté et de votre gentillesse!
Bonnes fêtes


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2008)

Content d'avoir pu t'aider. J'espère te croiser un de ces jours aux gones 

Passe un bon Noël !!!


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2008)

lili-cardamome a dit:


> VICTOIRE!!!!!
> 
> Ce matin j'ai appelé Actitec, 3 rue de la part-dieu, et oh victoire, un homme me dit "oh, on doit bien avoir ça, une coque, si j'en trouve une je vous la donne!"
> Je suis passée, et bingo! Le monsieur est descendu dans ses stocks puis est remonté avec un bon vieil imac violet, tout poussiéreux. Et c'est cadeau!
> ...




C'est la magie de Noël :love:

Sinon j'étais prêt à te filer un imac DV en rade.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2008)

tiens?
 qu'est ce que je disais hier soir?

t'as une belle serie de coups de chances là


d'ailleurs tu peux songer à monter un business
 on appelle ca venir en aide , mais concretement ca peut etre un vrai business
(et si bien monté , défiscalisé ou presque)

j'vois vien  un plan très lucratif facon prédicateur ou guérison miraculeuse autour du concept de _"augmentez vos chances grace à guru lili cardamone"_
avec tout le merchandising , imposition des mains, grandes reunions, ventes divers  photos dedicassés, objets , podcasts , videos , stages etcetc
ca ferait un carton!
( l'histoire est remplie d'exemples)

je prends 20% pour l'idée
ou 40% si tu veux que je gere tout
(hihi)


----------



## boninmi (13 Décembre 2008)

Ce magazine (publicité gratuite) accepte les piges (honnêtement rémunérées). Ton conte de Noël les intéresserait peut-être, et ça pourrait te faire un petit cadeau de plus  .


----------

